# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What's your currernt weather outside?

## Cage

28Â°F Chance of snow.  ::  Did you guys get any snow this holiday?

http://weather.weatherbug.com/

----------


## Dane

Freezing drizzle here.

----------


## Chantellabella

Really cold. It snowed on Christmas here in Texas.

----------


## Becky

27 and about 2 inches of snow today. Yuck!  ::s: hock:

----------


## Anteros

It's just starting to snow.  We're supposed have a nor'easter tonight.  Power outages are expected.

----------


## The Wanderer

Very cold, and very rainy here in New Jersey

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

-6Â°C over in Toronto. It hasn't snowed much here but it looks like it might snow tonight!

----------


## onawheel

I want snow!!!!! but no it has to be *98.6 F / 37 C* doesn't it  -___-


EDIT: lol at forecast.. tomorrow 40, 42, 41, 38, 34, 35 _*stays indoors*_

----------


## kc1895

> I want snow!!!!! but no it has to be *98.6 F / 37 C* doesn't it  -___-
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol at forecast.. tomorrow 40, 42, 41, 38, 34, 35 _*stays indoors*_



Where are you from?  LA highs in the 60's low's 40, no snow yet.

----------


## onawheel

> Where are you from?  LA highs in the 60's low's 40, no snow yet.



Australia, that place full of bugs and bouncy animals.

----------


## foe

Heavy snow and moderate windy earlier this morning. Now it's just cold.

----------


## Marleywhite

56Â°F  :Penguin:

----------


## Equinox

> I want snow!!!!! but no it has to be *98.6 F / 37 C* doesn't it  -___-
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol at forecast.. tomorrow 40, 42, 41, 38, 34, 35 _*stays indoors*_



Yeah I'm not digging this thing called summer at all  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chocolate

-26C and lots of snow.

----------


## Lost Control Again

it's really mild for this time of year! the windaes are open in ma hoose and no bloody heating on either!

it's really mild for this time of year! the windaes are open in ma hoose and no bloody heating on either!

^twice!! ;0

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

-5Â°C and it actually snowed! First big snowfall of the year!

----------


## Skippy

Snow, n' it's colder than a Witch's backside out there!

----------


## WintersTale

Snowy and cold.

----------


## Sagan

Cold, Snowy but not sticking.

----------


## Trendsetter

I wish I had snow like you guys did, all I get is more of this disgusting rain

----------


## Duke Silver

Tis windy out! Possible precipitation also. Too lazy to check.

----------


## SmileyFace

been raining all morning here. love it  ::D:

----------


## Fallen18

It's pouring and grey. But I love the rain so it's okay.

----------

